# Datu Hartman"s ALS ice bucket challenge.



## Datu Tim Hartman (Aug 20, 2014)

*Datu Hartman"s ALS ice bucket challenge.

*


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (Aug 20, 2014)

That is great Tim!


----------



## drop bear (Aug 20, 2014)

The slow pour would have to be worse than the fast ones.


----------



## Carol (Aug 20, 2014)

Love how the kids were involved!


----------



## jks9199 (Aug 20, 2014)

Well done!


----------



## arnisador (Aug 21, 2014)

Excellent!


----------



## tshadowchaser (Aug 21, 2014)

Great Tim


----------

